# Transfer pics and video from Sony Camcorder model no DCRA-C171 to imac



## mikegear (Jul 18, 2009)

How do you go about transfering photos and video from a Sony Camcorder model no DCRA-C171 to imac????


----------



## gsahli (Jul 18, 2009)

You're going to have to help us help you. I don't find much about that camera on the web -- I guess it's discontinued? Is it a tape recording camera or hard drive or DVD? Because it uses a Dock, I guess you plug USB from the dock and the camera appears on the Mac desktop like a hard drive?
Oh, now I see that the model number you gave is for the Docking Cradle.
What camera model is it?
It appears that if you have an Intel Mac and a recent iMovie version, you can import into iMovie directly:
http://support.sony-europe.com/dime...nsfer.aspx?site=odw_en_GB&m=DCR-SR72E&sec=HDD


----------

